# Fraser Island



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

All going well I'll be heading to Orchid Beach to help work on a friend's house at Orchid beach. Plan on Leaving Saturday arvo, and coming back Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on how good it is. 
Weather permitting I hope to chase big, late season Tailor off Waddy Point, and maybe drift out a bit chasing.......well, bloody anything really!......'cept big grey things.
I've got e heap of stuff including a spare spool of line...........hope I need it!!! I'm taking lures, hard and soft, and some pillies.....very open to suggestions for mackerel and reef fish..........BCF is close to work!.....maybe that's a bad thing...yeah, bullshit!
I've always dreamed of getting off the top of Fraser in my kayak................ Call me a whimp, but there's been no way I'd be doing it without and edge on the sharks. I've sat on the Waddy and indian Head watching them.......and they're even bigger, and more at Sandy Cape. So, sharkshield and charger in hand....I'm on my way.
I'm also hoping to get into the creeks and maybe along the coast on the western side. I reckon all the work'll be done apart from few things I''ll be taking up....I think my mate's _really keen to fish....They're up there for 4 weeks!!
Obviously taking the Good camera, but the exciting thing is I'm getting a new phone tomorrow with a 3 or 5 megapixel camera. That'll make taking fish pics heaps easier, and I won't have to take chances with my good camera. 
Will post a report, and hopefully some fun shots.
Cheers
Alby
PS...............a tailor from last November._


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck on the hunt Alby I hope you brain them.

Looking forward to the report and pics.


----------

